# Amplificador valvular de 50w de alto damping (Zo < 0.2 ohm)



## hazard_1998 (Oct 3, 2008)

bueno, pongo el post a colacion de la discucion de que con valvulas no se podian lograr bajas impedancias de salida, no lo posteo con la intensión de que alguien lo construya, ya que el transformador es muyy complejo de calcular, sino mas bien para analizarlo

el circuito es de la firma bogen.
lo extraje de un libro que poseo sobre audio de alta fidelidad de la decada del ´50 y que esta en italiano.

posteo el circuito y cuando pueda veo de transcribir el articulo del libro o de traducirlo primero, ya que no lo puedo escanear por el momento.

Pd: prestar atensión a la etapa de entrada de altisima ganancia (circuito con agotamiento en placa) y el concepto de realimentacion de corriente con ajuste de amortiguamiento de salida


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2008)

Solamente leí el titulo y ya me imagine quién lo posteaba.

Esta interesante.
La forma de excitar el transformador la conocía, pero nunca vi superpuestas (En válvulas) los 2 modos de realimentación corriente y tensión.

En algún lado yo había escrito algo sobre las "Exóticas" formas de alimentar al transformador de salida, esta era una de ellas.

Pregunta descolgada 1: ¿ Cuanto vale una KT66, KT88 o una simple 6L6 ?
Pregunta descolgada 2: ¿ Se consiguen aún ? (Si se consiguen ya que se emplean en equipos nuevos), pero un simple mortal las ¿ Puede conseguir ?


----------



## fermarlo (Oct 4, 2008)

Aquí, en España, se consiguen a precios muy asequibles:

KT 66, unos 28 €, KT 88 45 € y 6L6 sobre los 20 €. Son todas de fabricación rusa aunque las KT 66 y 88 vienen con la marca Gold Lion y son de excelente calidad. Las 6L6 son de Tung-Sol "remakeadas" también de muy buena calidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2008)

fermarlo dijo:
			
		

> .......Las 6L6 son de *Tung*-Sol "remakeadas" también de muy buena calidad......



Yo empleaba una marca: Tungsram, de horigen Húngaro (Creo) y me dieron resultados muy buenos, tal vez sea de la misma procedencia ¿?


----------



## fermarlo (Oct 4, 2008)

Tung-Sol era una famosa marca de válvulas americana que a finales de los 70's abandonó la producción de las mismas y cerró, al igual que RCA, Genalex (Gold Lion), Mullard, Telefunken, etc.
Los rusos (Reflektor) compraron los derechos de marca de Tung-Sol, Gold Lion y Mulllard. Continuan fabricando válvulas con estas marcas aunque nada tienen que ver con las originales a pesar de ser de una calidad más que decente. Las escasas  válvulas originales de estas marcas que aún quedan en el mercado se cotizan a precios astronómicos.

Tungsram era una marca húngara que producía válvulas de calidad media-baja que cerró sus puertas a mediados de los 80's. Una lástima ya que hoy día sólo fabrican válvulas los chinos y rusos.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 4, 2008)

existe tambien una marca llamada Svetlana que si no me equivoco es checa, los rusos fabrican muchas valvulas, una de las marcas que se consiguen aca en argentina es la SOVTEK, tambien se consiguen Silvania, y ademas quedan dando vueltas muchas NOS de marca philips (MINIWATT).

( personalmente las 6l6gc yo compre hace un tiempo un par de 5881 de sovtek a unos u$40 el par)

fogonazo, el libro del que salio ese esquema lo tengo fotocopiado pero no tengo el autor ni el titulo, lamentablemente.
por eso ni bien pueda transcribire el articulo, que esta muuuy completo e interesante
(posee curvas, datos y no se si las formulas para calcular el transformador tambien)


----------



## fermarlo (Oct 4, 2008)

Las Svetlana, al igual que Sovtek son rusas y todas provienen de la fábrica que Reflektor tiene en San Petersburgo.
Sylvania poco antes de cerrar cambió su nombre por el de ECG al cual se unió Philips con el objetivo de seguir fabricando válvulas de repuesto para los equipos militares USA, denominación JAN (Joint Army Navy) que son conocidas en el mercado tanto por la marca Philips-ECG como por su baja calidad. Siguen siendo las Sylvania de toda la vida, pero mucho peor fabricadas.
A mediados de los 80's Philips-ECG suspendió la fabricación de válvulas.

Saludos.

PD. Por cierto, Svetlana es un nombre ruso de mujer.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 4, 2008)

fermarlo, toda la razon, se me confundio con otras marcas

JJ tubes (eslovakia) www.jjtubes.eu (aparentemente algunos la llaman jj tesla) :S


----------



## fermarlo (Oct 5, 2008)

Se me olvidó comentar este par de marcas: la que tú mencionas, JJ, de calidad bastante buena y la yugoslava Ei que, cuando Philips-Miniwatt cerró sus plantas de producción de válvulas en Holanda, adquirió la maquinaria de ésta y continuó con la fabricación de válvulas que resultaron bastante malas debido a la calidad de los materiales empleados por lo que cesaron de producirlas. Según leí hace poco, van a reanudar la producción con mejor calidad.

Un saludo!


----------

